# I got Sundressing!



## llucidity (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Apr 29, 2006)

beautiful! want liners did you get? i think that they're the same ones im gonna get!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Apr 29, 2006)

The pigments and liquidlast liners look SO pretty!  I'm definitely getting the gold dusk pigment and I really want the pop iris liner, but it kind of worries me how so many people say that they're hard to clean off the skin :\


----------



## asteffey (Apr 29, 2006)

awesome haul!


----------



## Joke (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice nice haul!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 29, 2006)

Lovely haul, what's in the sample pots?


----------



## llucidity (Apr 29, 2006)

I got the LLLiners in Blue Herizon, Aqualine, Pop Iris and Greenplay! Was contemplating Fuschia ism instead of Greenplay but somehow greenplay called out to me while I was swatching it. Tried it out last night and I'm loving it. No regrets!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMO they are not too tough to clean off. I just had to soak it a tad longer with my usual eye makeup remover and it melts off!

The sample pots contain SFF


----------



## samila18 (Apr 29, 2006)

*faints* I want sundressing so bad! lucky you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost can't wait until Thursday! =\ I'm going to an invite-only "unveiling" (as I know many others are) woohoo, gonna be fun


----------



## kimb (May 4, 2006)

oooh the liners are so pretty you need to do a FOTD with those!!!


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## Dawn (May 13, 2006)

ooooh!  those liners look sooo purdy!  I think I need to get to the mall.


----------

